# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test and Tren mixing

## Firestorm#1

Can you mix Test E and Tren in the same shot or do they need to be seperated? Currently taking test every 4 days and going to start tren EOD.

----------


## Piotr75

Yes, you can do that. If you plan to take the tren eod i suppose you have the acetate form? if yes eod is ok, if you have enanthate form you can do as with the test, every 3,4 days

----------


## MR10X

You can mix any steroid in the same syringe,done it many times...

----------


## Piotr75

Firestorm, if i'm not mistaken, weren't you runnig already 1200mgs test a week? Do you plan to add the tren as well?

----------


## ironbeck

your gonna blast off into outer space.

----------


## Firestorm#1

> Firestorm, if i'm not mistaken, weren't you runnig already 1200mgs test a week? Do you plan to add the tren as well?


I was running 1200mg every 8 days. I went down to 500mg every 8 days. This was because I could not tell a difference at 1200mg. I started taking an AI with my test.

----------


## Piotr75

So how long have you been on cycle? and the tren is for your next one or you think to add it now? in this case, how long it will be your cycle in total? i'm asking because it seems to me it can be a little too long.

----------


## Firestorm#1

> So how long have you been on cycle? and the tren is for your next one or you think to add it now? in this case, how long it will be your cycle in total? i'm asking because it seems to me it can be a
> little too long.


I have been on TRT for 2 years. I am going to run a tren cycle with my test E TRT.

----------


## OnTheSauce

i mix them in same syringe. tren ace has a very short half life though, i suggest doing ED injections.

----------


## stpete

No problem in mixing the two.

----------


## Ashop

> Can you mix Test E and Tren in the same shot or do they need to be seperated? Currently taking test every 4 days and going to start tren EOD.


You can combine them in the same injection. Those two work real well together.

----------


## Focused88

It gotta suck to pin everyday!!!!

----------


## chickenwing1

Your g2g. Im on 400 test e and 400 tren e and mix in one shot

----------


## gonebluffn

I do mix tren and test as well.

----------


## loki_is_a_god

Yes, you can....I do it all the time.

----------


## human project

> You can mix any steroid in the same syringe,done it many times...


I think you mean you can mix any oil based steroid . 

Dont mix winny or any other water based steroid with a oil based steroid.

----------


## human project

> I was running 1200mg every 8 days. I went down to 500mg every 8 days. This was because I could not tell a difference at 1200mg. I started taking an AI with my test.


You notices no difference between 1200mg every 8 days to only 500mg every 8 days?? Were you using the same brand and eater test? There should be a world of difference at least there def would be for me.

----------


## austinite

> I think you mean you can mix any oil based steroid . 
> 
> Dont mix winny or any other water based steroid with a oil based steroid.


Not sure why not. You can mix oil and water, no problem I did it daily.

----------


## human project

> Your g2g. Im on 400 test e and 400 tren e and mix in one shot


Do you do 800mg in one shot?

----------


## OnTheSauce

I'm doing 1.4cc tren and 1cc prop in same shot everyday right now. You're good bro

----------


## Capebuffalo

> i mix them in same syringe. tren ace has a very short half life though, i suggest doing ED injections.


I have seen better results running tren a ed as opposed to eod. Thats worked better for me.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I used to pin Enth ester twice a week an acetate/prop ester eod. I read a study that showed the endogenous Test level of Test Enth being injected once a week, twice a week, and everyday. The fluctuation in the blood Test between the three charts were huge. Even Test Enth, if injected everyday, show a more stable blood concentration level. I pin my prop everyday now. I notice that I get less acne. I don't experience any more growth but the sides have gone down. If you don't like pinning I don't think there's enough benefit of pinning ed versus eod (prop) to stick yourself with a needle everyday. For me, I am prone to acne and the ed shots seem to be mellowing the acne out.

----------


## MR10X

> I think you mean you can mix any oil based steroid . 
> 
> Dont mix winny or any other water based steroid with a oil based steroid.


I have mixed oil based and water based in the same syringe,they dont really mix together as much as they just occupy the same syringe.....
I have put water based test suspension in the same syringe with oil based compounds.

----------


## rampaige77

are you saying if i bang everyday it eliminates my acne? im already bald & im naturaly agressive i handle it well but i get painful big boil like acne on my back i usaly rock tren & prop in the same rig , so would i lower dose some or just what i hit everyday? ill try this its worth a try

----------


## human project

> are you saying if i bang everyday it eliminates my acne? im already bald & im naturaly agressive i handle it well but i get painful big boil like acne on my back i usaly rock tren & prop in the same rig , so would i lower dose some or just what i hit everyday? ill try this its worth a try


Most would say that the more you space out your overall total milligrams the better. I agree that the more you spread out your total mg's the more stable your blood levels are but I'm not convinced that's necessarily better. I come from a strongman background so I may have been taught to cycle a little different then most other bodybuilders. From my experience most strength athletes have different ideas then most; some would say we have lots of "wife's tales" or really just bro science to the extreme. I go by anecdotal evidence and from my experience i think there is something to be said for peaks in hormone levels. If your always perfectly balanced then you dont get peak days where your just killing it at the gym. I also believe that if your taking two steroids like tren and test together then just take one per day. Let each compound do what it does to build muscle on there own day . Your body reacts to change; when it gets uste to something it doesnt work as well. The half life of each compound is over 48hrs so any synergetic effect would still be effective.

----------

